# Aleph Collections!



## GeforceFX (Nov 23, 2004)

Im surprised no one has started this Post yet so i WILL /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif
I don't have any pics to put up yet put one. e2 body on aleph2 head with a db917.






Soon will post more i have the aleph 3 head on a mclux 2x123 body and love it !!!! It has some awsome throw i want to get a balrog be4 black body and black aleph 3 head /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif
For maximum runtime!!!
And also want to get a 3x123 mclux body. all in time when money allows though ...! 
Post your Creations mutations And everything ELse you can come up WITH. THis is the next MCLUX but better modular system i don't too much favor the aleph bodies hence why im using a mclux body on my bare aluminum aleph 3 head and a e2 body on my aleph 2 but still LEt the lego fun begin.!


----------



## GeforceFX (Nov 23, 2004)

Oh yeah the one above has the dual switch that i took out of the mces2 switch .!


----------



## Matsan (Nov 23, 2004)

OK,here is my Aleph photo.
Sorry for poor quarity.

Aleph3 head with db1000 on the FB3 and Aleph2 with NG400 on the FB1.(FB bodies were from jcciv.Thanks John/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/happy14.gif)

These are great combo.
I can use these for 3 ways:
1 X 123 for Aleph2
3 X 123 for Aleph3
and 2 X AA for Aleph2 /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif


----------



## bajaiman (Nov 23, 2004)

My current Alephs collection...





Left to right:
Aleph 3/DB917/WXOT/BE4/Mc2ES 60ohm
Aleph 3/DB800/TWOK/FB3
Aleph 1/BB650/WXOT/BE2/BZ4 22ohm
Aleph 1/DB917/TWOL/Aleph 2x123/Mc2ES 60ohm
Aleph 2/BB700/TWOL/BZ4 15 ohm

Soon to be added a black Aleph 1/E2D body/Mc2ES and a Chrome plated Aleph 2/1x123/Mc2ES


----------



## McGizmo (Nov 23, 2004)




----------



## toyopet (Nov 23, 2004)

Don, that A3 in the middle looks like it has been dragged through the mud.

The HA-Nat A2 w/H3 looks very appealing. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif
I might have to get one when they become available.


----------



## Kiessling (Nov 23, 2004)

Don ... this is an unfair pic /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif
bernhard


----------



## XFlash (Nov 23, 2004)

Here's mine!


----------



## Darell (Nov 23, 2004)

Don cheats.


----------



## cue003 (Nov 23, 2004)

Don's collection is super sweet. Look at that super small Aleph2 setup. Sweet. I like the Aleph2 head on the original mclux body with clip. Sweet. I want them all, but sadly cannot buy them all with the holidays coming up and the need to buy xmas presents etc.

Thanks

Curtis


----------



## Darell (Nov 23, 2004)

Personally, I'll take the "goblet" in gold, please.


----------



## GutWrench (Nov 23, 2004)

Heres mine. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/blush.gif


----------



## tvodrd (Nov 23, 2004)

Uh, Don,




/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/mad71.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/mad71.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/jpshakehead.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/nana.gif

Larry


----------



## Jets22 (Nov 23, 2004)

Love those Gold ones Don!!!


----------



## Catman10 (Nov 23, 2004)

My collection




I'm still trying to figure out what the little silver one is in Don's pic.


----------



## GutWrench (Nov 23, 2004)

micro aleph /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif


----------



## BugLightGeek (Nov 24, 2004)

Where'd those blue ones come from?
Those are really nice looking!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif


----------



## this_is_nascar (Nov 24, 2004)

Nothing over the top, but they're all mine and paid for.






Left to Right:

A3-DB917 2x123
A3-DB917 2xCR2
A1-NG750 1x123
A2-NG500 1x123


----------



## Frenchyled (Nov 25, 2004)

Ok, guys, here my small Aleph collection /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

Aleph 1 one 123A, Blue Aleph 1, NiCr Aleph2.....


----------



## GeforceFX (Dec 15, 2004)

just a little bump!!! POST more pictures don post the pretty colored ones you got and make them drool.!~!!!!!
EVERYONE POST YOUR CREATIONS!


----------



## powernoodle (Dec 16, 2004)




----------



## scuba (Dec 16, 2004)

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif
Pretty funny!


----------



## GeforceFX (Dec 17, 2004)

Got to love that pic /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif nice one noodle .!


----------



## mut (Dec 21, 2004)

Here is a picture of my Alephs up to date.
I really like the options of moving the LE from one head to another.





The current configurations are from left top
DG, Aleph 2 head with NexGen/1000 TW??-1x123
DG, Aleph 1 head with BB/750 TYOJ-1x123
DG, Aleph 1 head with Wiz2/700 TWAK-1.5x123
DG, Aleph 3 head with BB/500 WXOT-2x123

On the Right side from top
Chrome Aleph 2 with empty right now-1x123
HA nat. Aleph 2 with BB/500 TYOJ-1x123
McLux Proto head with BB/750 TX1M-1.5x123
Blue Aleph 1 head with NexGen/750 RoyalBlue-2x123

mut


----------



## desmondpun (Jan 4, 2005)




----------



## crashlander (Jan 5, 2005)

Well, everything has to start sometimes /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## arewethereyetdad (Jan 5, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*powernoodle said:*





[/ QUOTE ]

OK, so which one is Don? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crackup.gif


----------



## powernoodle (Jan 5, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*arewethereyetdad said:*


OK, so which one is Don? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crackup.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

Left to right: Don, Darell, Chop and Tyler. I was the drummer, known at the time as "The 5th Aleph", and took this pic which made it onto the album cover. We had just finished our 3rd American tour in 1969 when this shot was taken in a wooded area just outside of Woodstock, New York. The band broke up shortly thereafter, but we remain close to this day.

best regards


----------



## arewethereyetdad (Jan 5, 2005)

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crackup.gif So you were the Pete Best of this group, eh?


----------



## powernoodle (Jan 5, 2005)

Glad you caught that. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## arewethereyetdad (Jan 5, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*powernoodle said:*
Glad you caught that. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

Oh yeah. I'm a huge Beatles fan. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## McGizmo (Jan 5, 2005)

Ah but we were so much older then. We're younger than that now.....

And Darell found skirts and pumps. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif

crashlander,

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif


----------



## Chop (Jan 5, 2005)

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crackup.gif You guys crack me up!!


----------



## arewethereyetdad (Jan 8, 2005)

My McGizmo Family - January 8, 2005:


----------



## Kiessling (Jan 8, 2005)

You got *some* original mcLuxes there /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ooo.gif ... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif
bernhard


----------



## mut (Jan 8, 2005)

Nice AWTYD.
Happy B-Day by the way.

mut


----------



## arewethereyetdad (Jan 8, 2005)

Thanks mut! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## jeffb (Jan 8, 2005)

My "small" collection!!




(click to enlarge!)

Gold Nitrided by Jets22(Aleph1) Ha-Nat w/ tritium by McGizmo(Aleph2)

jeffb


----------



## Icarus (Jan 10, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*arewethereyetdad said:*
My McGizmo Family - January 8, 2005:
........


[/ QUOTE ]
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/awman.gif what a nice collection of original McLux's /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/happy14.gif
I can only dream of them... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif


----------



## akula88 (Jan 13, 2005)

I had a complete true-blood Aleph3 set, but disassembled the components and turned it into a hybrid. This together with another Nexgen-LE hybrid.


----------



## Kiessling (Jan 13, 2005)

THOSE are really cool Johnny !
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif
bernhard


----------



## NewBie (Feb 9, 2005)

Nice, this flashlight bears a striking resemblance to a chess piece.


----------



## Beamhead (Feb 12, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*NewBie said:*
Nice, this flashlight bears a striking resemblance to a chess piece. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Thanks for the idea.
Look here!


----------



## jeffb (Feb 14, 2005)

Several added to my "small collection"


Aleph3,DB917;Aleph1,NG677,Royal Blue LED, note head modified by Chop;Aleph1,Gold Nitrided by Jet22, Aleph 2,NG500 by McGizmo.

jeffb 

]web page[/url]


----------



## Matsan (Mar 13, 2005)

My Alepf family increased (or has BEEN increasing /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/sssh.gif)

I can make various combinations for any cases.








Friend said "looks like LEGO" but I think a sort of Japanese ANIME robot. 

Yes,I belong to Gundam generation /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## arewethereyetdad (Mar 13, 2005)

My sexy little jewels....


----------



## Gander_Man (Mar 13, 2005)

arewethereyetdad,
Man! Those look great! Looking at your Collection just reinforces my opinion that raw silver is the best looking finish on a custom light.
Here's some of mine (I've gotten a few more since this photo was taken, but I haven't had time to update it.)... McGizmos 
- Russ


----------



## arewethereyetdad (Mar 14, 2005)

GMan, I saw this photo in another thread - upside down, maybe?? Wow, what an incredible collection! Totally awesome. But I agree (obviously) that raw AL makes the best looking custom light. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## cheapo (Mar 19, 2005)

OH-MY-GOSH /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ooo.gif THOSE LIGHTS ARE SWEET!

-David


----------



## cheapo (Mar 19, 2005)

Right now I have only a Pelican M6LED and a longbow micra. Pelican M1 and M3 are coming. I need a boosterhead for my micra. Its throw is sad.

-David


----------



## akula88 (Mar 26, 2005)

A nice bump for the Aleph_ites_, a SF-subtribe of the Flashaholica nation. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## Barefootone (Mar 28, 2005)

<font color="blue"> </font> [image]



[/image] [image]



[/image] 

This is my Aleph collection with lanyards that I made. I can't wait for Don's next creations, but when and what will they be?
Keep-em bright in the night /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/au.gif,
Jeff


----------



## Cones (Mar 29, 2005)

Two 1's /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif






Mark


----------



## Beamhead (Apr 26, 2005)

My mix and matches. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## Gander_Man (Apr 27, 2005)

Beamhead,
An Aleph-3 head on a flared CR2/baldy ?!?
Nice work my friend ! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crackup.gif
- Russ


----------



## Beamhead (Apr 27, 2005)

Gander_Man,
Glad you like it I do!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif


----------



## Billson (Jun 1, 2005)

My humble collection but both were personally hand-built from scratch including the LE.

Aleph 3, 2x123, 10 ohm, TWOH wiz2 1000
Aleph 1, 1x123, 5 ohm, TXOH wiz2 520

The Aleph 3 was originally HAIII but the colors between the head and tube didn't match up to my liking so I decided to strip the ano and polish it.


----------



## McGizmo (Jun 1, 2005)

Billson,
Wow! Lot of work but very nice results! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif You also have the satisfaction of knowing these lights well; inside and out! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## Ginseng (Jun 1, 2005)

Wow, 

Billson, that's gorgeous. I've found that polishing off the machining grooves from the aluminum let's the real beauty of the shine out. Your piece is a fabulous example of this. Very nice. Very nice indeed.

Wilkey


----------



## Billson (Jun 1, 2005)

Thanks guys.

The satisfaction is well worth the agravation of sanding and polishing again and again just to get the result you see. It was all done by hand too as I don't have any power tools.

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif to Don for coming up with these lights and Wayne for the converters. The Aleph system is perfect for those who don't want their lights to become obsolete in a few months time.


----------



## Cornkid (Jun 1, 2005)

nice collections!


----------



## Darell (Jun 1, 2005)

Hey! Those are neat. I want some Alephs!


----------



## Darell (Jun 2, 2005)

I think these are about the cutest little fat-bezeled buggers going.

And here is the other end of that same picture...


----------



## Beamhead (Jun 17, 2005)

How about this Darell... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## McGizmo (Jun 17, 2005)

Great shot Beamhead!
I can just see that image getting sent to SF (no context) and the response of WTF?!?!? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif


----------



## Beamhead (Jun 17, 2005)

Thanks McGizmo /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/blush.gif
They may say "now why didn't we think of that". /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ooo.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif


----------



## Darell (Jun 17, 2005)

I'd want to turn them all on and hold the whole thing to the front of my scooter.

Several new toys in that shot, I see. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif


----------



## Beamhead (Jun 17, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*Darell said:*
I'd want to turn them all on and <font color="blue"> *bold* </font> the whole thing to the front of my scooter. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Hum, I think someone's fancy new metal fabrication equipment is taking over their thoughts.

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thinking.gif ......Bold......bolt/weld=bold. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/yellowlaugh.gif


----------



## Catman10 (Jun 21, 2005)

Like a parent who is just too proud of their kids, I have to post some of my newest updates to my collection. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/happy14.gif




McLux for life!


----------



## McGizmo (Jun 21, 2005)

Nice photo! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif


----------



## Beamhead (Jun 21, 2005)

Sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeet!
Is that a chrome McLux III PD?

Who do you know.....how did you get it ........HOOK ME UP! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## Catman10 (Jun 23, 2005)

Hi Beamhead,
Thanks. The finish on the PD is chrome. I quite like it and it is pretty durable, as well. I think that there are a few kicking around out there. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif
If you don't have one yet, you should get your hands on a PD. They're great lights.
I think my next one will be a TYOJ HA-Nat PD. Presuming I can get some cash together. I also need to get my hands on an original Mclux.


----------



## ArsMachina (Jun 26, 2005)

Hi,

until today I got just two Alephs, beside my new PD ;-)






Jochen


----------



## Beamhead (Jul 20, 2005)

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## wquiles (Jul 20, 2005)

Beamhead,

I can see you are a fan of the Aleph 3 head /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif

Can you please tell us what driver's and what LED you have in these? Are they all 3 watters, or do some of these have 5w as well?

Sent you a PM as well /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

Will


----------



## Beamhead (Jul 20, 2005)

Will,
They are all Lux III TWOJ's
Nexgen either 300,350,500's,750's and a 917. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

PM replied

EDIT: the 2 Aleph 3 heads on the UBH bodies are running a Nexgen 500 TWOJ with 2 NiMh AA rechargables! And quite nice I might add! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ooo.gif


----------



## wquiles (Jul 21, 2005)

Thanks much /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

Will


----------



## Endeavour (Jul 22, 2005)

Hey Folks,

Aside from the normal Aleph light builds, I do have these:










24K Gold McLux III PDs

And





A bit of the old mixed with a bit of the new - Original McLux head atop a nickel plated 1x123 and bald McE2s parts set.

-Enrique


----------



## Beamhead (Jul 22, 2005)

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wow.gif 24K Gold..Bling...Bling! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif


----------



## PhantomZ (Jul 22, 2005)

holy S--T Enrique those are beautiful! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/eek.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/drool.gif


----------



## Kiessling (Jul 22, 2005)

Enrique ... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif
Really great golden beauties !!!!!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/drool.gif
bernie


----------



## Endeavour (Jul 28, 2005)

Thanks guys. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/blush.gif

I'll be building those up, along with a bunch of Aleph Light Engines this weekend, and will post some better photos of the golden PDs then.

-Enrique


----------



## Darell (Jul 28, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*wquiles said:*
Can you please tell us what driver's and what LED you have in these? 

[/ QUOTE ]
Beamhead ran out of money about half way through his "shelf population" program, so many of those are just pretty shelf queens. Saves on batteries. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crackup.gif

Kidding! I'm sure they all work! Well, at least I hope they do since I built most of the LE's! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/str.gif


----------



## Beamhead (Jul 28, 2005)

*



Darell said:

Click to expand...

*


> _*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Nuff said.


----------



## Kiessling (Jul 29, 2005)

Well ... have to admit I am doing this. Cannot afford all the LEs for my lights, so I have quite some "empty" heads on my shelf ... but that's what the Aleph System was all about, right? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thinking.gif
bernie /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## MorpheusT1 (Aug 22, 2006)




----------



## DaFABRICATA (Dec 16, 2013)

I was going to start a new thread but, let's give this old thread a little bump....

I'll post some pics of my collection after I igure out what wrong with my computer (again:hairpull:

My collection consists of:

3 x Pr-T's
1 x A1
1 x A2
2 x A3's
1 x PR

Most of them are waiting to be completed with some modification undecided still.


----------



## dbleznak (Dec 16, 2013)

I'm so glad you posted. While I only joined CPF over the past two years, I find myself strangely passionate, almost in love with the whole Aleph/McLux genre and history (I'm a history nerd). I love "tent-posts", certainly the Aleph qualifies. Also, look what it has inspired. It's almost as if the Aleph is "timeless" in its design and function. The Shelby Cobra, Aviator sunglasses, the Zippo lighter.... All timeless and paradigm-shifting. I don't know if anyone here is familiar w/ Claus Oldenberg, but, some could say that he took something completely utilitarian, devoid of character, and turned it into art (Oldenbergs' electrical outlet).... Andy Warhol took the soup can to a new place. Thanks for reviving this thread, I hope others can share their Aleph interests. 

Is it true that re-fabrication of Ti Aleph parts is somewhat "frowned upon"? Because of patents and copyright? When 3D printing is refined,who will plan to print up a bunch of McLux/Aleph Ti goodies ? I don't want to "step on any toes", especially about such an important subject. I know that the right people need to be recognized for their contributions. Thanks. 

Dan


----------



## UnderPar (Dec 16, 2013)

Hey! This thread was really bumped. From the day it was created on November 22, 2004, it has been 9 years and 25 days! Whew!!

Bump bump bump


----------



## DaFABRICATA (Dec 18, 2013)

Great post and nice collection dbleznak!:thumbsup:

Here's what my collection consists of:


----------



## archimedes (Dec 18, 2013)

A3 hepta Leef ... ummm ... you win ?

Seriously, congrats - supercool !


----------



## dbleznak (Dec 18, 2013)

👏thanks for sharing👍


----------

